# Petition to save trail near Mandeville



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

The lady who lives at the top of Mandeville (Sunday riders will know the great baked goods she leaves out for cyclists) has a petition to save a hiking (and MTB?) trail, which was recently blocked off by new property owners. Please see her petition (and information re the trail) at:
http://www.change.org/petitions/don...tm_medium=email&utm_source=signature_receipt#

Please support a good friend to SoCal cyclists, no matter where you are located. Thanks, Terry


----------

